# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  What Fruit, White Rice, & Sugar Do To Your Body. CRAZY!!!

## farreri

The dramatic effects these high-glycemic foods have on the body!




Some of the diseases helped or cured by eating and drinking nothing but fruit, fruit juice, white rice, and processed white table sugar:

Obesity, Diabetes, Hypertension, Chest Pains, Coronary Artery Disease, Heart & Kidney Failure, Chronic fatigue, Headaches, Arthritis, Edema, Psoriasis, Xanthoma, Pseudotumor Cerebri, Glomerulonephritis, Retinal Hemorrhages, Papilledema Eye Disease





> *Walter Kempner, MD – Founder of the Rice Diet*
> 
> Kempner’s Rice Diet program *began at Duke University* in Durham, North Carolina in 1939. The treatment was *a simple therapy of white rice, fruit, juice, and sugar, and was reserved for only the most seriously ill patients*. Although low-tech, the benefits of the Rice Diet far exceed those of any drug or surgery ever prescribed for chronic conditions, including coronary artery disease, heart and kidney failure, hypertension, diabetes, arthritis, and obesity.
> 
> https://www.drmcdougall.com/2013/12/...the-rice-diet/



*What Eating 20 Servings Fruit Does To Your Body!* 




Study compared participants rotating 3 different diets for two weeks.

Diet #1 - Strict Plant-based diet that included fruit, vegetables, and nuts, with no refined oils or animal products
Diet #2 - Starch based diet that included yogurt, cottage cheese, mozzarella, and olive oil
Diet #3 - "Low Fat" diet that included safflower oil, skim milk, yogurt, fat-free cheese, Lipton's egg beaters, and olive oil

As expected, the *Plant-based diet* produced the best health results!


*Fruit & Sugar Cause Diabetes?* 




"These data suggest that the *high-carbohydrate diet* increased the sensitivity of peripheral tissues to insulin."
-- i.e. makes insulin work better!

"Intramyocellular lipid (fat inside the muscle cells) interferes with insulin's action."
-- curb your intake of saturated fats and oils and your diabetes will improve or go away completely!


*High Sugar Diet for the SICKEST patients?* 





*Dr McDougall Cures Type 2 Diabetes With Rice Rice & White Sugar*

----------


## pcosmar

> Fruit, White Rice, & Sugar


Even better fermented and strained.

----------


## tod evans

> Even better fermented and strained.

----------


## donnay

Fermented is the way to go, no doubt.

----------


## Natural Citizen

Likely shouldn't over-consume white rice. Meaning that a serving is a single serving. A single serving is not three servings at once. That's just me talking, though. People are certainly free to consume what they want and however much of it they want. I avoid white rice, myself. I eat the brown rice if I'm going to have a serving of rice. Mainly because I prefer complex carbohydrates over simple carbohydrates. And I won't even touch refined sugar.

I suppose it isn't to do with what is discussed in the video, though. It just made me think of it.

----------


## tod evans

I only eat brown rice too..

Made some last night as a matter of fact.

----------


## donnay

I just cannot part with my Jasmine rice.

----------


## tod evans

> I just cannot part with my Jasmine rice.


I can't tell the difference by taste...

Probably because I only cook rice in homemade stock, never plain water, and I usually embellish it with something else too from bacon or shrimp to hot peppers and garlic.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> I just cannot part with my Jasmine rice.


Hanging around the waist area, is it? 


Ducks n runs....

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> I just cannot part with my Jasmine rice.


they have jasmine brown rice.. I know what you mean about the jasmine.. so good

----------


## Chester Copperpot

Yeah I wouldnt want a diet consuming lots of white rice and white sugar.. I mean some people say white rice is better than brown because brown rice is contaminated with arsenic... not sure what theyre talking about tbh.

----------


## Suzanimal

I don't eat a lot of rice. Mostly because I don't like brown rice and the white is high in calories and I have no self control.
 @donnay Cook it, chill it, and reheat to make it a bit healthier.




> Scientists have discovered a simple way to cook rice that dramatically cuts the calories
> 
> ...
> 
> Rice is popular because it's malleable—it pairs well with a lot of different kinds of food—and it's relatively cheap. But like other starch-heavy foods, it has one central flaw: it isn't that good for you. White rice consumption, in particular, has been linked to a higher risk of diabetes. A cup of the cooked grain carries with it roughly 200 calories, most of which comes in the form of starch, which turns into sugar, and often thereafter body fat.
> 
> But what if there were a simple way to tweak rice ever so slightly to make it much healthier?
> 
> An undergraduate student at the College of Chemical Sciences in Sri Lanka and his mentor have been tinkering with a new way to cook rice that can reduce its calories by as much as 50 percent and even offer a few other added health benefits. The ingenious method, which at its core is just a simple manipulation of chemistry, involves only a couple easy steps in practice.
> ...


https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...-the-calories/

----------


## Chester Copperpot

The first time I had brown rice with my chicken chow mein it tasted a little odd.. brown rice has a heartier nutty flavor.. But now if I have white rice with my chow mein it taste like something is missing and I prefer the brown over the white.

----------


## BubbleBarn

> The first time I had brown rice with my chicken chow mein it tasted a little odd.. brown rice has a heartier nutty flavor.. But now if I have white rice with my chow mein it taste like something is missing and I prefer the brown over the white.


Something is missing...it's called nutrients :P

----------


## farreri

I included a list of ailments in my OP that were helped or cured from this simple diet since it doesn't look like many even watched the video.

----------


## donnay

> I can't tell the difference by taste...
> 
> Probably because I only cook rice in homemade stock, never plain water, and I usually embellish it with something else too from bacon or shrimp to hot peppers and garlic.


Brown rice tastes like plastic to me.  I cook my jasmine in my homemade stock--I never use water.  The smell that permeates around the house is heavenly.  Smells like pop corn to me.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> I included a list of ailments in my OP that were helped or cured from this simple diet since it doesn't look like many even watched the video.


I watched the video. Maybe theres a short term benefit for some.. but overall i dont look at white sugar and white rice as healthy.

----------


## farreri

> I don't eat a lot of rice. Mostly because I don't like brown rice and the white is high in calories and *I have no self control*.
> 
> Scientists have discovered a simple way to cook rice that dramatically cuts the calories


Calories from high-carb foods like rice, even white rice, doesn't make you fat. Billions of skinny Asian people can attest to that (before the high-fat western diet started taking over their communities and causing them to start looking like and getting sick like the average American). 

We're not supposed to have self control when it comes to eating to get enough calories. Nature designed us like that. The leading cause of death for the longest time used to be starvation. The problem is we've gotten so far away from what foods were naturally in abundance for us to eat in the wild (high-carb foods like fruit, grains, potatoes, beans) compared to what was difficult for us to eat a lot of in the wild (high-fat foods like meat, dairy, eggs and even nuts & seeds), but technology has changed that and now we have to use self control in our food choices or our current leading causes of death will continue to be high-fat & protein food induced diseases, like heart disease, cancer, diabetes, kidney disease, etc.

I've told you many times now why you start getting fat when eating normal amounts of calories. Hopefully one day it will sink in so you can finally stop having to follow your anorexic diet plan, but as with the main principles behind Libertarianism, you're responsible for the choices you make.

----------


## farreri

> I watched the video. Maybe theres a short term benefit for some.. but overall i dont look at white sugar and white rice as healthy.


It was never meant as a longterm diet, only a short-term curative diet, but did you read the article I linked that was pretty ironic in how they realized this diet could be used for much longer than they originally thought:




> *Originally used for only short time periods* and under close supervision due to concerns about nutritional deficiencies, subsequent research proved the Rice Diet to be safe and nutritionally adequate for the vast majority of patients.
> 
> *A major breakthrough occurred by accident* in 1942 *when one of Dr. Kempner’s patients*, a 33-year-old North Carolina woman with chronic glomerulonephritis (kidney disease) and papilledema (eye disease) *failed to follow his instructions*. Because of Dr. Kempner’s heavy German accent *she misunderstood his instructions to return in two weeks, and after two months, she finally returned, with no signs of deficiency, but rather with robust health*. The woman had experienced a dramatic reduction of her blood pressure, from 190/120 to 124/84 mmHg, resolution of eye damage (retinal hemorrhages and papilledema), and a noticeable decrease in heart size.
> 
> After this experience Dr. Kempner began treating his patients for extended periods of time, and expanded the indications from only serious troubles (glomerulonephritis and malignant hypertension) to patients with relatively minor illnesses, such as routine hypertension (160/100 mmHg), headaches, chronic fatigue, chest pains, edema, xanthoma, pseudo tumor cerebri, and psoriasis.
> 
> https://www.drmcdougall.com/2013/12/...the-rice-diet/

----------


## farreri

What Eating 20 Servings Fruit Does To Your Body! 




Study compared participants rotating 3 different diets for two weeks.

Diet #1 - Strict Plant-based diet that included fruit, vegetables, and nuts, with no refined oils or animal products
Diet #2 - Starch based diet that included yogurt, cottage cheese, mozzarella, and olive oil
Diet #3 - "Low Fat" diet that included safflower oil, skim milk, yogurt, fat-free cheese, Lipton's egg beaters, and olive oil

As expected, the Plant-based diet produced the best health results!

----------


## donnay

I am eating vegetable Lo Mein for lunch are you happy?

----------


## farreri

> I am eating vegetable Lo Mein for lunch are you happy?


Your body will be.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I am eating vegetable Lo Mein for lunch are you happy?


I ate Sam's Club samples for lunch.

2 mini Famous Amos cookies
a little cup of fruit
1/2 a chicken finger

and I got a pump of lotion.

----------


## donnay

> I ate Sam's Club samples for lunch.
> 
> 2 mini Famous Amos cookies
> a little cup of fruit
> 1/2 a chicken finger
> 
> and I got a pump of lotion.


What a deal.  I love their samples.  Trader Joe's does it a lot too.


Did you get the chicken finger from the lotion?  <Sorry couldn't resist>

----------


## Suzanimal

> What a deal.  I love their samples.  Trader Joe's does it a lot too.


I always show up at Sam's hungry. If they don't have any samples out, I grab a thing of grapes and eat those walking through the store.





> Did you get the chicken finger from the lotion?  <Sorry couldn't resist>


I think it was made from lotion, lol.  It was one of those McNuggets. Pretty gnarly.

----------


## farreri

If you want to be healthy, eat plant based.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> The dramatic effects these high-glycemic foods have on the body!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the diseases helped or cured by eating and drinking nothing but fruit, fruit juice, white rice, and processed white table sugar:
> ...





> What Fruit, White Rice, & Sugar Do To Your Body.


They're all weight-gainers, which is why pro atheletes use them for that purpose (i.e. bulking).

----------


## osan

> I only eat brown rice too..
> 
> Made some last night as a matter of fact.


We eat a ton of rice in this house.  My wife, being a jungle savage from South America, is an expert on rice.  I am glad of it, as I like rice very much, though somewhat less than potatoes, which I could eat 3x a day, every day... and would, were I not such a lazy bastard refusing to cook for myself the 26 days/month wifey's away.

I like real wild rice.  $$$ as hell, but worth the outlay every once in a while.

The chickens also like rice.  I cook a pot for them every few days and they go apey.

This morning wifey curried some eggs and potatoes with coconut milk, all over basmati rice.  It was a good breakfast. Damn... now I'm hungry and the chef's asleep.  Guess I'm going to the kitchen.

----------


## osan

I don't see listed Outrageously Oversized Penis Syndrome (OOPS) among the cures.  I'm just wondering if it cures that, too.  I'm asking... erm... for a friend... yeah, that's the ticket. Here's a video about it.  The American is my friend and not me.  Definitely not me...

----------


## sunithapu

Hi, I personally feel nutrition for everyone can be an individual thing, and what works for few may not be working for others.

You might be wondering about sugar content in fruit, and are they really safe for you or not. Well, fruits do contain sugar, but you can’t ignore that fruits contain other essential nutrients like antioxidants vitamins, minerals and essential vitamins, which are needed for body functioning. 

I prefer complex carbohydrates over simple carbohydrates so I opt for brown over white rice and avoid refined sugar. It is just a matter of making few healthy substitutions when it comes to your health.

----------


## farreri

*Fruit & Sugar Cause Diabetes?* 




"These data suggest that the *high-carbohydrate diet* increased the sensitivity of peripheral tissues to insulin."
-- i.e. makes insulin work better!

"Intramyocellular lipid (fat inside the muscle cells) interferes with insulin's action."
-- curb your intake of saturated fats and oils and your diabetes will improve or go away completely!

----------


## heavenlyboy34

People are still paying attention to the nonsense farreri posts?  Dayum, y'all take the bait easy.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> People are still paying attention to the nonsense farreri posts?  Dayum, y'all take the bait easy.


its like a CPUd sock puppet account except insted of going after donald trump he goes after animal food products

----------


## donnay

> its like a CPUd sock puppet account except insted of going after donald trump he goes after animal food products


Donald Trump eats meat so he is bad.  Now CPUd and farreri have something in common.

----------


## CPUd

I don't run any sock puppets, and I don't "go after" anyone.

----------


## farreri

Lot of denial on this forum.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> Lot of denial of this forum.


Just eat some KFC and calm your pits

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Just eat some KFC and calm your pits


Chester. Hey, man. How are you? I have a question. You've basically just went through a life changing experience. Have you found that after the ordeal that you're much quicker to tell someone to go eff themselves whereas before you might have just bit your tongue when you were annoyed by people? I have a reason for asking this. Serious question now.

----------


## farreri

Apparently, the denial is deeper than I thought.

----------


## tod evans

> Apparently, the denial is deeper than I thought.

----------


## donnay

> Apparently, the denial is deeper than I thought.


Average depth is 26 to 36 feet of de-nile.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> Chester. Hey, man. How are you? I have a question. You've basically just went through a life changing experience. Have you found that after the ordeal that you're much quicker to tell someone to go eff themselves whereas before you might have just bit your tongue when you were annoyed by people? I have a reason for asking this. Serious question now.


Well thats a very good question... Im not sure I have an answer for you as I havent really given it much thought however I will say that I have no time for activities that I find to be a waste of time.. Even arguing with a guy like Farreri would be a waste of time to me as would some of those facebook games that I used to play that although we might play these games for 10 minutes a day, I look back and say Ive been playing this dumb game for two years what a waste...

There might be situations where I just say $#@! it to the person and there mightbe situations where I just avoid the activity all together because it will result in a waste of time - like arguing politics... Who $#@!ing cares... I wont change somebody elses opinion and they wont change mine.. However I always have time to do what I used to do and that would be to educate people who have sincere questions or want to have a legitimate discussion.... No matter the topic.. People like Farreri or CPUd clearly have no intention of true discussions as much as being a flag bearer for their side of an argument - and thats all bull$#@! in my book now.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Well thats a very good question... Im not sure I have an answer for you as I havent really given it much thought however I will say that I have no time for activities that I find to be a waste of time.. Even arguing with a guy like Farreri would be a waste of time to me as would some of those facebook games that I used to play that although we might play these games for 10 minutes a day, I look back and say Ive been playing this dumb game for two years what a waste...
> 
> There might be situations where I just say $#@! it to the person and there mightbe situations where I just avoid the activity all together because it will result in a waste of time - like arguing politics... Who $#@!ing cares... I wont change somebody elses opinion and they wont change mine.. However I always have time to do what I used to do and that would be to educate people who have sincere questions or want to have a legitimate discussion.... No matter the topic.. People like Farreri or CPUd clearly have no intention of true discussions as much as being a flag bearer for their side of an argument - and thats all bull$#@! in my book now.


Ah. Okay. Thanks for answering. After I had my heart attack some months ago, my whole outlook on life changed. I just speak my mind now and really don't care if anyone likes it. Used to be, I'd actually care about what others thought when disagreements were had but all that ever accomplished was falling for the trap of an endless circle jerk of redundancy and a bunch of useless dick waving. People tend to take advantage of one's politeness and willingness to listen to the others side and they often see it as a weakness that opens the door for attack and ad-hominem instead of adult discussion. It's a trap. And trying to be nice to people who are pretty much going to be a prick anyway, I've learned is a giant waste of time. I pretty much just say it like it is without the sugar coating ritual these days. Fukem.

And, yeah, I know what you mean about not participating in things that aren't really important. I'm pretty much fed up with politics, too. The meaningful things in life have become far more attractive to me after all of that.

And I absolutely agree with your point on legitimate discussion versus flag-bearing sides of arguments just for the sake of promoting an agenda. It's a giant waste of time. It's bad juju, too.

Good stuff, Chester. Thanks, man. And I'm glad things worked out for you. I was just wondering if your outlook on life and people in general had changed as mine did.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> Ah. Okay. Thanks for answering. After I had my heart attack some months ago, my whole outlook on life changed. I just speak my mind now and really don't care if anyone likes it. Used to be, I'd actually care about what others thought when disagreements were had but all that ever accomplished was falling for the trap of an endless circle jerk of redundancy and a bunch of useless dick waving. People tend to take advantage of one's politeness and willingness to listen to the others side and they often see it as a weakness that opens the door for attack and ad-hominem instead of adult discussion. It's a trap. And trying to be nice to people who are pretty much going to be a prick anyway, I've learned is a giant waste of time. I pretty much just say it like it is without the sugar coating ritual these days. Fukem.
> 
> And, yeah, I know what you mean about not participating in things that aren't really important. I'm pretty much fed up with politics, too. The meaningful things in life have become far more attractive to me after all of that.
> 
> And I absolutely agree with your point on legitimate discussion versus flag-bearing sides of arguments just for the sake of promoting an agenda. It's a giant waste of time. It's bad juju, too.
> 
> Good stuff, Chester. Thanks, man. And I'm glad things worked out for you. I was just wondering if your outlook on life and people in general had changed as mine did.




Yes Immediately, as in overnight. Everything that had been important no longer was, and things that hadn't been as important now suddenly were a priority - namely relationships with family, friends, and God.   Things like money and day to day nonsense dropped to the way side.. Now things like making sure I travel cross country to see family on the opposite coast are a priority... You suddenly realize that mom & dad arent always going to be there anymore especially since Im 48 yrs old. But my whole life Ive been the little kid and mom & dad have always been there and you just kind of take it for granted.. LIfe changing situations like ours cause us to immediately realize these things are no longer to be taken for granted.

----------


## farreri

*High Sugar Diet for the SICKEST patients?*

----------


## farreri



----------


## Chester Copperpot

at least durian rider is cool and not faggy... ill give him that... that little $#@! vegan gains though went after him... what a real scumbag

----------


## heavenlyboy34

It is unfortunate that people take high sugar diets seriously just because some yahoo with no scientific evidence says so...but it will purge the not-so-bright and/or extremely naive folks from the gene pool.

----------


## farreri

> that little $#@! vegan gains though went after him... what a real scumbag


He did?

----------


## farreri

> It is unfortunate that people take high sugar diets seriously just because some yahoo with no scientific evidence says so...but it will purge the not-so-bright and/or extremely naive folks from the gene pool.


Aren't you the guy who thinks Kali Muscle is full natty?

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> He did?


yeah evidently he tried to get durian arrested while he was in thailand and then durian found out that vegan gains had a kid and totally abandoned them... evidently vegan gains comes from a rich family.. doesnt have to work and just parties 24/7... you can tell just buy looking at VG that hes an $#@!.. durians always been a cool dude.

----------


## farreri

> yeah evidently he tried to get durian arrested while he was in thailand and then durian found out that vegan gains had a kid and totally abandoned them... evidently vegan gains comes from a rich family.. doesnt have to work and just parties 24/7... you can tell just buy looking at VG that hes an $#@!.. durians always been a cool dude.


Is he jealous of durianrider being the king of the vegan block? Sounds like the vegan Game of Thrones!

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> Is he jealous of durianrider being the king of the vegan block? Sounds like the vegan Game of Thrones!


probably but the VG dude is unreal. i mean he followed durian to thailand just to try to get him arrested... sounds like a real punk

----------


## farreri

> probably but the VG dude is unreal. i mean he followed durian to thailand just to try to get him arrested... sounds like a real punk


Oh that's not VG. It's some other balded vegan dude. A white guy that durianrider calls Dr Evil lol.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

Brown rice is awesome.

----------


## farreri

> Brown rice is awesome.


The only reason the doctor chose to use white rice over brown rice for his sugar rice diet to cure people was he thought white rice would be more palatable for his patients.

----------

